# best tires for plowing with a John Deere Gator



## Joe Sowatzke (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi all
I have a 2011 JD Gator 625i with a Boss 6'6" V plow on it and need to replace the tires.
What I'm mainly worried about is the 400 lbs the plow adds to the front of the uxv and if I get the wrong tire when I raze the plow the front tires will go flat. currently it has CST Terra Hawk AT tires on it according to CST these tires are oem's and don't sell them to the public and John Deere wants $225.00 per tire. The stock tires hold 22lbs of air so they handle the plow good. Just wondering if anybody is running the boss V plow on there utv and what tires they are running


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's been awhile, but I'm pretty sure I had the Maxxis Bighorn 2.0s on mine, and they worked great.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I put a set of Maxxis MT-762 LT tires on my UTV last year and what little snow we did have they had good traction. I don't have a v-plow but being a truck tire with a load range C weight won't be a problem, I picked them up from Pep Boys on Amazon for $114 each. The bad thing for you is you might have to change wheels, I'm running 14x7 on all 4, I'm sure if your's is stock it has wider wheels on the rear.

http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-12-bighorn-mt-762


----------

